# My First Set of Rabbits!!!



## imaculprit (Jan 21, 2013)

This is my one-year-old NZW buck. His name is Mero. It's short for Merovingian.





This is my 14-week-old NZ Black Doe. Her name is Savannah.





And finally this is my 8-week-old NZW Doe. Her name is Snowball.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 21, 2013)

Congratulations on the new rabbits! Good looking trio


----------



## BYJR1434 (Jan 21, 2013)

Good start to your herd


----------



## imaculprit (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks! 

Savannah is still getting used to her new home. The other two seem to be adapting quite well, now.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 21, 2013)

Those cages are really nice too! Did you build those?


----------



## imaculprit (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, I did build those. Took me a little while to get everything together. I got the idea design from one of the youtube guys I watch http://www.youtube.com/user/JRSKICK1. If you search his channel for building rabbit cage, you'll find a 6 or 7 series episodes of his hutches.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 21, 2013)

Appreciate it. They look great!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 21, 2013)

amy bart said:
			
		

> Those cages are really nice too! Did you build those?


I was going to say the same thing!!

OP, do you have any pictures of the cages?


----------



## Hutch (Jan 22, 2013)

Don't build cages with wood under the floor, bad idea.  Easy to build but not good for rabbits.  

I still have a few that I got from other people but they are on their way out as I can manage.


----------



## imaculprit (Jan 22, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> amy bart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is about 10 feet long and 4 feet wide. 10-hole hutch with each hutch being about 24"x24"x24"
















And as far as it being made of wood, most of the wood they can't reach. There is an area in the buck's cage where his pee can reach some of the wood. I'll install a wire wall soon so he can't reach it.


----------



## Citylife (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks great!  Nice job!  You will find the wood can be a pain but it will work for a long time for you.
You will need to concider making the cages larger.  The way you have it set up a NZ doe will be happier in like a 24x48 cage.  They are a large breed and when you get a nest box in there and then have 10 kits running around there will be no room in a 24x24 for her and the nest box.  The bucks do fine in a 24x36 as he only gets company for short periods of time.  
The rabbits you got all look nice and healthy.  Good luck on your venture and look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 22, 2013)

WOW That is so nice!


----------



## imaculprit (Jan 22, 2013)

@ Citylife - would it be possible to somehow add on to the hutches that I have? Or how would I go about making a little more room for them?


----------



## ZippyTheHappyChimp (Jan 22, 2013)

imaculprit said:
			
		

> @ Citylife - would it be possible to somehow add on to the hutches that I have? Or how would I go about making a little more room for them?


Most people in your situation just remove a divider between holes to get larger pens.  If you can, keep the removal clean so you have the option to reinstall something there if you need to reclaim the hole.


----------



## imaculprit (Jan 23, 2013)

I suppose I could take the hardware cloth out. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## starlight012 (Feb 8, 2013)

Loving the design!!!! Thats so cool!


----------

